
Show HN: Built a simple app for improving interactions with slack user status - anooostero
https://www.status-enhanced.gibdig.com/
======
anooostero
So I built this app and it is doesn't do much beyond provide a few slash
commands for interacting with user status changes. I plan on doing more but
wanted to gauge interest / get some feedback beforehand.

